
Show HN: Rate My Roommate - shsachdev
https://www.ratemyroommate.io/
======
nojvek
Reminds me of how first Facebook started, but in the current environment this
is a giant violation of policy and in a litigious society like US, you may be
biting on more than you can chew.

Definitely a no no.

------
jdauriemma
I would strongly suggest taking this app down. Some of the data points are
very private and personal, which means that the potential for abuse is high.

------
clintonb
This seems like a violation of roommate privacy.

